# Doinker Stabs



## NCA (Feb 26, 2003)

*new*

full length multi rod system, and new doinker style. Looks very nice and weight on multi rods very light.25 inch 6 oz. 40 inch 7.5 oz


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

Do we have any pictures available? Any reports from ATA?

Bill


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Doinker*

Pictures


----------



## DougyB (Dec 30, 2004)

Any more Pics? How about the price on that bad boy?


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Doinker BIll told me how expensive these are to make-suggested retail is about US 185-I handled an aerotech he had set up and they are lighter than the Beiter. Both AIM and Greatree had multirod stabilizers as well-far less money-beiter copies


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

To my eyes, the Doinker Elite is more handsome and looks much better built.


Sag.


----------



## DougyB (Dec 30, 2004)

does doinker sponsor anyone? thats a lot to pay!


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

DougyB said:


> Any more Pics? How about the price on that bad boy?


Here are some more pics.
Sorry, I dunno the prices.


----------



## hoyt_for_life (Dec 10, 2004)

when can we get our hands on these.
does doinker have a website.


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

http://www.doinker.com/index.htm try this


----------



## JV3HUNTER (Jan 27, 2004)

*New Doinker*

The guys at the ATA show said your going to be looking around mid Feb before your able to get their new multi-rod stabilizers.


----------



## esven89 (Aug 26, 2004)

expensive too, my dealer quoted me for $175 for the multi rod.


----------



## psychobowz (Feb 25, 2004)

got my multi-rod on order and just waiting now


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

We have one in the lab. It works well.


----------



## VintageGold (Apr 29, 2004)

Does any one know when the new line will be releases? 
and is there any color options?

Nick


----------



## Brad Rega (Oct 31, 2002)

Lancaster Archery Supply has a limited number of the new Doinker stabilizers in stock.


----------



## Danish archer (Nov 2, 2003)

How is it possible to order one of the new multi-rod Doinker stabilizers. I do not see this stabilizer anywhere at Lancasterarchery.com.


----------



## Brad Rega (Oct 31, 2002)

We only have a few left from vegas, I will pm you the details on what we have when I get to work.


----------



## Brad Rega (Oct 31, 2002)

Ok I have had a couple requests for info so instead of pm's I will put it here.

Lancaster archery has 3 Quadra Flex stabilizers left from what we had recieved in Vegas. All 3 are Red and they are 25" 30" and 35".

These do not come cheap at $199.99. Though for you guys overseas its not that much because of the dollar value. 

The side rods are $179.99 a pair.

I am not positive of our next shipment but I think it will be soon. Feel free to call and order one. When the shipment comes in it will be first come first serve for the people waiting. If you need any info my e-mail at work is [email protected]


----------

